# Anyone used Velocihost.net before ?



## libresventas (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,

 

Does anyone has ever used Velocihost.net for SSD VPS ? We just found a pretty attractive coupon code on twitter and are willing to give it a try, but first would like to get to know other's experiences with them.

 

According to my research, Miami Florida provides the best connectivity and lower latency to Central and South America. Anyone cares to advice?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 23, 2014)

I think I was one of their first 10 customers.  I've been using them for almost 10 months without any problems. The service is reliable and customer support response times are very fast. 

Ping time to Santiago, Chile is about 110ms, Sao Paulo 175-180ms, Buenos Aires 200ms, Costa Rica 70-80ms, Colombia 45-50ms.

Here's a couple of benchmarks:



> wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
> CPU model :  QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
> Number of cores : 2
> CPU frequency :  1999.999 MHz
> ...





> ioping statistics ---
> 10 requests completed in 9003.8 ms, 4673 iops, 18.3 mb/s
> min/avg/max/mdev = 0.2/0.2/0.3/0.0 ms


----------



## libresventas (Jan 23, 2014)

That seems pretty good. Numbers are attractive for a 244 MB RAM package. Your latency numbers confirms that there is no other way to have better connectivity to Latin america if not from Miami, Florida.

I'm pretty much interested in targeting central american customers, hosting some applications with clients in Honduras, El Salvador and Nicaragua. Have you ever requested any Spanish support is it any good to present this as a reliable support for my Spanish speaking customers?

We care much for reliability, uptime and performance since we will be deploying intensive I/O databases.

I don't see much about this guys around this forums. Therefore, there is not much for us to work with on reviews.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 23, 2014)

> Have you ever requested any Spanish support is it any good to present this as a reliable support for my Spanish speaking customers?


I've never used their Spanish support but I believe Roger the owner is (or was originally from) Nicaragua.


----------



## libresventas (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll give them a try. Your experience have been very valuable! Thanks!


----------

